# How snug should road shoes be?



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

Well I just picked up my '11 Roubaix Comp Rival and was looking into the Specialized road shoes. I'm looking to get the Specialized Expert with the BOA lacing; and I'm basically in-between a 42 or 43.

Wearing regular Hanes cotton ankle socks to test both sizes:

-Size 42 - Nice and snug. With the BOA loose I can barely fit a finger behind my heel, but my toes are not touching the very front. Fully tightened, I have about 1CM of toe space.

-Size 43 - Pretty snug as well with more wiggle room. I can fit a finger behind my heel with the BOA loose.

I'm not familiar with the material Specialized uses for the shoes, but I assume if the Size 42 stretches just slightly it would be a perfect fit.

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IME Specialized cycling shoes run true to size, but because you don't want a cycling shoe to fit as tight as a street shoe it's fairly common to go up 1/2 size from your street size. Also, don't count on them stretching appreciably. IME, they don't. 

As far as _how_ snug, using somewhat vague terms, you want to start your ride with the shoes _slightly_ snug, because as you ride your feet swell, so starting out snug can become too tight very quickly. My guideline for sizing is (with straps/ buckles fastened) I have some wiggle room in the toe box but don't slip at the heel. 

Lastly, when trying cycling shoes on, wear cycling specific socks.


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> IME Specialized cycling shoes run true to size, but because you don't want a cycling shoe to fit as tight as a street shoe it's fairly common to go up 1/2 size from your street size. Also, don't count on them stretching appreciably. IME, they don't.
> 
> As far as _how_ snug, using somewhat vague terms, you want to start your ride with the shoes _slightly_ snug, because as you ride your feet swell, so starting out snug can become too tight very quickly. My guideline for sizing is (with straps/ buckles fastened) I have some wiggle room in the toe box but don't slip at the heel.
> 
> Lastly, when trying cycling shoes on, wear cycling specific socks.


Thanks for the info!

I typically wear a size 9.5 for street shoes so 1/2 size up is the 43 according to the Specialized chart. When I tried on the 43, it seems like the heel slipped a little when I tip-toed, but I'll go try it again tomorrow.

Cycling specific socks are typically just a bit thinner for the wicking?


----------



## Greg Smalter (Jul 16, 2005)

Err on the side of too large. When you try them on, make sure you bring thin summer socks as well as Woolie Boolies, or whatever the thickest sock you'd wear. If the shoe is too small, your feet will freeze in the fall regardless of how warm your socks are. Also, being extra-tight doesn't really improve pedaling efficiency.

Fortunately, Specialized shoes have larger toe boxes than most other shoes. I guess that means you could not go up half a size where with another brand you might have to, but when on the fence between two Specialized shoes, I still went with the larger ones and I have been happy.

Heel slip when walking is not a good metric for anything.


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

Greg Smalter said:


> Err on the side of too large. When you try them on, make sure you bring thin summer socks as well as Woolie Boolies, or whatever the thickest sock you'd wear. If the shoe is too small, your feet will freeze in the fall regardless of how warm your socks are. Also, being extra-tight doesn't really improve pedaling efficiency.
> 
> Fortunately, Specialized shoes have larger toe boxes than most other shoes. I guess that means you could not go up half a size where with another brand you might have to, but when on the fence between two Specialized shoes, I still went with the larger ones and I have been happy.
> 
> Heel slip when walking is not a good metric for anything.


Good to know about the heel slipping when walking. I opted for both the Specialized and Shimano shoes due to the wider toe box since I have wide feet; Specialized felt the best width wise.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

anthonylokrn said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I typically wear a size 9.5 for street shoes so 1/2 size up is the 43 according to the Specialized chart. When I tried on the 43, it seems like the heel slipped a little when I tip-toed, but I'll go try it again tomorrow.
> 
> Cycling specific socks are typically just a bit thinner for the wicking?


FWIW my 'street' size is an 8.5 and I wear a 42 in a Spec shoe. 

When you're trying the shoes on, remember that your pedaling forces aren't going to be the same as walking or standing on your toes, so something to keep in mind. When I try them on I snug the straps the same as if I were heading out on a ride (_just _snug), stand, wiggle my toes to see if there's some room and lift my heel just off the floor to get a sense of fit. 

Yes, cycling specific socks are generally thinner, so they'll make a difference in fit.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

anthonylokrn said:


> Well I just picked up my '11 Roubaix Comp Rival and was looking into the Specialized road shoes. I'm looking to get the Specialized Expert with the BOA lacing; and *I'm basically in-between a 42 or 43.*
> 
> Wearing regular Hanes cotton ankle socks to test both sizes:
> 
> ...


So try a 42.5.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

You have 1 cm of toe space with the 42? If that is while standing up then IMO that is the proper size. Then again I prefer a slightly smaller shoe. For reference, I wear an 11.5/12 for running/street shoes, but a 45 (10.5 US) in Shimano and Sidi (and 11 for soccer cleats and either 11 or 11.5 in track spikes). However I have a "low volume" foot (i.e. normal width for its length, but in order to get a good fit the shoes have to be tightened a lot) so that could play into my size.

Shoe fit is somewhat down to personal preference. You could easily go 0.5 of a size (euro sizing) in either direction from 42.5 and achieve a good fit. Keep in mind that nearly all shoes have _some_ degree of stretch. Don't bank on a ton of it for cycling shoes, but I found there was a noticeable amount on my Shimanos (however less than on my kangaroo leather soccer shoes).


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

Hank Stamper said:


> So try a 42.5.


From what I'm told, half sizes for Specialized does not increase in length but only volume. Meaning the platform and insole are the same size from 42 and 42.5, but the 42.5 will have a bigger 'top' cover.



aengbretson said:


> You have 1 cm of toe space with the 42? If that is while standing up then IMO that is the proper size. Then again I prefer a slightly smaller shoe. For reference, I wear an 11.5/12 for running/street shoes, but a 45 (10.5 US) in Shimano and Sidi (and 11 for soccer cleats and either 11 or 11.5 in track spikes). However I have a "low volume" foot (i.e. normal width for its length, but in order to get a good fit the shoes have to be tightened a lot) so that could play into my size.
> 
> Shoe fit is somewhat down to personal preference. You could easily go 0.5 of a size (euro sizing) in either direction from 42.5 and achieve a good fit. Keep in mind that nearly all shoes have _some_ degree of stretch. Don't bank on a ton of it for cycling shoes, but I found there was a noticeable amount on my Shimanos (however less than on my kangaroo leather soccer shoes).


I went ahead and purchased the size 42 today. I tested it again with thinner/cycling socks and it fit like a glove.

Thanks again all!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When I shop for shoes I look for 2 things: 

1. Do they fit well...not too snug, not too loose. They need to be comfy & fit like a good pair of running shoes.

2. I look at the soles. Ever since I had a pair of shoes with carbon fiber soles I won't be without them again. I'm not talking about soles that have carbon fiber injected into them or are part carbon fiber. For the soles they have to be all carbon fiber. Yes, they're more expensive but you can pretty much count on them lasting 5-10 years or more with minimum care.

Be sure to shop for shoes late in the day when your feet are their largest. Don't buy them too tight because your feet will swell when you ride, and if your feet ain't happy, ain't nuttin' happy.


----------

